# What kind of accessories do you have



## doccaligrns (Jul 13, 2021)

What kind of handlebar accessories or any type of add-ons are you guys putting on your rides? Trying to see what’s out there and what looks good


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 13, 2021)

parade bars


----------



## Rollo (Jul 13, 2021)

Shur-spin bomber ...


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2021)

H bar  reflectors...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 13, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> H bar  reflectors...View attachment 1445811



Do those double as hooks for a newspaper bag?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep.  Too cool made in oregon in the 30s..


coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do those double as hooks for a newspaper bag?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 13, 2021)

redline1968 said:


> H bar  reflectors...View attachment 1445811



I ALSO HAVE A PAIR OF THOSE ORIGINAL JEWEL PAPER BAG HOOKS.
THEY ARE COOL.  I USED A BIG Androck BASKET TO DELIVER MY CHICAGO SUN TIMES NEWSPAPERS.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## PLERR (Jul 13, 2021)

Something to aspire to...





Yeah, it's a scooter, but still!

E=-)


----------



## ian (Jul 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> View attachment 1445888
> 
> View attachment 1445889



Izzat the new ride for @tripple3 ???


----------



## doccaligrns (Jul 13, 2021)

Rollo said:


> Shur-spin bomber ...
> 
> View attachment 1445809
> 
> View attachment 1445810



That looks killer


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm not into accessories really but had to add a Shurspin propeller and machine gun horn on my '39 Firestone Flying Ace.




(The wind was pretty strong when I took this pic. Prop was spinning in a blur!)


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jul 14, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> parade bars
> 
> View attachment 1445805
> 
> View attachment 1445806



This bike is awesome


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Jul 14, 2021)

On my '35 Colson Rover, I have a headlight, and motorcycle horn.  Although you can of course get a horn that is slightly smaller and specially intended for bicycles, I chose the motorcycle horn because it is a lot louder, and it uses the same size bracket, so I figure why not.  They also tend to be slightly less expensive when you do find them for sale.  Here in my town, there are red-necks who scream out the car window at bicyclers, and people who blow their horn because they don't believe bicycles should be allowed in society, so it can be good to have a loud horn that such people can hear clearly in response!  And a headlight is good to have for when you're out after dark.  This bike is also equipped with a pair of rewired light-up grips, contemporary to the bike and made of, I guess, Catalin plastic.


----------



## MantonSmith (Jul 14, 2021)

Seiss siren


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 14, 2021)

I'm a fan of horns, and newspaper hooks


----------



## Mikeob (Jul 14, 2021)

Just in case i need to know what time it is


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 14, 2021)

Here is my “fight bell”, for the hard of hearing!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 14, 2021)

Jon Olson said:


> Here is my “fight bell”, for the hard of hearing!View attachment 1446181
> View attachment 1446182



THAT BELL MUST SCARE THE BEJEEBERS OUT OF ANYONE AHEAD OF THIS BELL!
OH, AND I  NOTICED THE PAPER BOY HOOKS!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 14, 2021)

This 1938 CWC built, Berry Cohen Special was the perfect foundation for a bunch of choice accessories that I had been collecting.






Not much in the way of handlebar accessories, because in some cases, less is more.
A bunch of do dads cluttering up the handlebar would just negate the visual interest of everything else that is going on with this bike.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> This 1938 CWC built, Berry Cohen Special was the perfect foundation for a bunch of choice accessories that I had been collecting.View attachment 1446210
> View attachment 1446211
> Not much in the way of handlebar accessories, because in some cases, less is more.
> A bunch of do dads cluttering up the handlebar would just negate the visual interest of everything else that is going on with this bike.



What a beautiful bicycle !!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 14, 2021)

Speedometer , streamers , hub shiners , hubcaps , license plate , fore wheel brake , love thus thread !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doccaligrns (Jul 14, 2021)

Finally got a flag holder for the neck and a bat holder too, but I had to take off the 7up crate to make it fit


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2021)

Shur-spin P-38 on a Colson Firestone Flying Ace🙃


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2021)

Air powered speedometer I put on my Hex Tube. V/r Shawn


----------



## NormP (Mar 1, 2022)

Sure fixes those people on the rail trail with ear buds the don’t hear “on your left”😂


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 1, 2022)

I found a set of my own. Looking for a local paper bag next.


----------



## mrg (Mar 1, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I found a set of my own. Looking for a local paper bag next.
> 
> View attachment 1580575



Your profile says earth so that shouldn't be to hard to find!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Mar 1, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> This 1938 CWC built, Berry Cohen Special was the perfect foundation for a bunch of choice accessories that I had been collecting.View attachment 1446210
> View attachment 1446211
> Not much in the way of handlebar accessories, because in some cases, less is more.
> A bunch of do dads cluttering up the handlebar would just negate the visual interest of everything else that is going on with this bike.



Mmmm Musselman 2spd AND Olympic hubs!


----------



## catfish (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Nashman (Mar 1, 2022)

Original replated Bevin Egg shape bell, handlebar hand guards on '38 CC, Flyte ( repro from @sm2501, Scott on the CABE store) Original Elgin rolling speedometer on the '41 Deluxe Elgin snuggled up to the Wald #4 streamlined deco stem, Dual NOS EA horns on the 1950 Mercury Super Deluxe Fleet Line, Dual EA pre-war front loaders on he '37 Dayton/Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, NOS Delta rocket horn on the green'55 Huffy Radiobike, NOS Paper boy ducks on the Custom '36 Hawthorne Airflow/dual Delta Silver Rays.


----------



## Lonestar (Mar 1, 2022)

squeaky-horn


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 1, 2022)

Nice camouflage on that rear tire.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Mar 1, 2022)

Nashman said:


> Original replated Bevin Egg shape bell, handlebar hand guards on '38 CC, Flyte ( repro from @sm2501, Scott on the CABE store) Original Elgin rolling speedometer on the '41 Deluxe Elgin snuggled up to the Wald #4 streamlined deco stem, Dual NOS EA horns on the 1950 Mercury Super Deluxe Fleet Line, Dual EA pre-war front loaders on he '37 Dayton/Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, NOS Delta rocket horn on the green'55 Huffy Radiobike, NOS Paper boy ducks on the Custom '36 Hawthorne Airflow/dual Delta Silver Rays.
> 
> View attachment 1580632
> 
> ...



With that Tomahawk stem no other accessories are needed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2022)

mrg said:


> Your profile says earth so that shouldn't be to hard to find!



Albany Times union  or a Nickerbocker News


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2022)

I've got these.


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2022)

And these.


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2022)

And I almost forgot about these.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2022)

catfish said:


> And I almost forgot about these.
> 
> View attachment 1580864



Wow killer collection but they need to be on a bike for maximum enjoyment.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2022)

When I got this 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle, it had been thoroughly enjoyed by its original owner.
I figured, he must have got a drill for Christmas at some point, because there were holes all over the place.
The original accessories had been removed by a previous owner, so all I was left with, were a bunch of empty holes and my own imagination.













So, with that, I set out to do, what any 14 year old boy would do with his bike.

I put a naked lady on it!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2022)

I didn’t really add much to this 1937 Firestone, Fleetwood Supreme, other than the handlebar struts, a speedometer, and a tire activated siren.





But, just those items alone, gave this already factory equipped bike, a heavily accessorized look.


----------



## carlalotta (Mar 2, 2022)

I’ve always loved the Hoppy bike accessories


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Wow killer collection but they need to be on a bike for maximum enjoyment.



Most of the parts are earmarked for projects.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 21, 2022)

Ok, how’s this, for the ultimate accessory?
The Big Guy’s Hat!
This wonderfully preserved hat that was most likely made for the Big Guy.
Frank W. Schwinn





































Oh, yeah!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Do those double as hooks for a newspaper bag?



Yes they are used for that.. plus the coolness factor😎


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 21, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> When I got this 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle, it had been thoroughly enjoyed by its original owner.
> I figured, he must have got a drill for Christmas at some point, because there were holes all over the place.
> The original accessories had been removed by a previous owner, so all I was left with, were a bunch of empty holes and my own imagination.
> View attachment 1580891
> ...



NICE AEROCYCLES!  JUST REMINDS  ME THAT I HAVE A PAIR OF 1933=35 AEROCYCLE RIMS
THAT NEED NICKEL PLATING. THEY WERE USED ON 1933=35 BIKRS LIKE AEROCYCLES AND B10'S.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 15, 2022)

Frankie head & German bell


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1580894
> So, with that, I set out to do, what any 14 year old boy would do with his bike.
> 
> I put a naked lady on it!



...speaking of...




I rescued these malnourished ladies from China with the intent of making fender ornaments on a rat bike. They're smaller than I thought though, too small for fender screws...

Any thoughts of how/where else I should attach them? Lol


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 15, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> ...speaking of...
> View attachment 1646732
> 
> I rescued these malnourished ladies from China with the intent of making fender ornaments on a rat bike. They're smaller than I thought though, too small for fender screws...
> ...



in a box addressed to Lonestar!  😆


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 15, 2022)

A few of my handlebar accessories...


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> ...speaking of...
> View attachment 1646732
> 
> I rescued these malnourished ladies from China with the intent of making fender ornaments on a rat bike. They're smaller than I thought though, too small for fender screws...
> ...



Hot glue it on to Lester’s handlebar Spinner.


lgrinnings said:


> A few of my handlebar accessories...
> 
> View attachment 1646733
> I can hear the comments now.



Wow!
She’s a little spinner.
Lol!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> When I got this 1934 Schwinn Aerocycle, it had been thoroughly enjoyed by its original owner.
> I figured, he must have got a drill for Christmas at some point, because there were holes all over the place.
> The original accessories had been removed by a previous owner, so all I was left with, were a bunch of empty holes and my own imagination.
> View attachment 1580891
> ...



One of many reasons I fell in love with Nash.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2022)

I'd consider a 2nd Batwing an accessory.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 16, 2022)

These Bevin "egg/hand grenade" bells are a fave of mine! Art  Deco nude ladies on the fender are pretty sweet too, just ask @cyclingday


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 16, 2022)

Nice bike, Bob!

I need some naked ladies for my bike, too!

Wait...does this count?


----------



## JoshCarrell (Jun 16, 2022)

This one is loaded with accessories.


----------



## Rusty72 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## bobcycles (Jun 16, 2022)

where?  in my S & M dungeon?


----------



## ODDER (Jun 16, 2022)

Just a couple of accessories. Wanted to keep it classy.


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## reverenddrg (Jun 16, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> ...speaking of...
> View attachment 1646732
> 
> I rescued these malnourished ladies from China with the intent of making fender ornaments on a rat bike. They're smaller than I thought though, too small for fender screws...
> ...



Mmm was thinking valve stem covers, but the inner voice told me to think about how creepy drilling the holes would be!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jun 16, 2022)

reverenddrg said:


> Mmm was thinking valve stem covers, but the inner voice told me to think about how creepy drilling the holes would be!



Not gonna say I didn't look there....but the valve stem is definitely too beaucoup. TOO BEAUCOUP!
 Lol


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 16, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I'm not into accessories really but had to add a Shurspin propeller and machine gun horn on my '39 Firestone Flying Ace.View attachment 1445978
> 
> (The wind was pretty strong when I took this pic. Prop was spinning in a blur!)



Anyone reproduce the shur-spins yet?


----------



## IngoMike (Jun 16, 2022)

Lion through the hoop....and a few other additions.....as found.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 17, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Anyone reproduce the shur-spins yet?



Not yet.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 17, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Anyone reproduce the shur-spins yet?





The one on my Flying Ace is #85 made by Joe Buffardi and I absolutely L😍VE it!!


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 18, 2022)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> The one on my Flying Ace is #85 made by Joe Buffardi and I absolutely L😍VE it!!



Where is he out of, and how pricey are they?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 18, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Where is he out of, and how pricey are they?



So.Cal... Varies on price... $125 to $250 on ebay....


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 18, 2022)

This is how I roll.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2022)

Horns..


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2022)

And Shur Spin radical engines.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 19, 2022)

Another P-38 on my WF tall tank, a few yrs ago I was talking to Joe and told him my dad made P-38's during WWll and then he made a few👍


----------



## IngoMike (Jul 10, 2022)

This is one of the first bikes that started my addiction many years ago, it has collected a few choice accessories over the years.....


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2022)

Screaming Red Barron, had a few but kept the one still in the box!


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 14, 2022)

ODDER said:


> Just a couple of accessories. Wanted to keep it classy.
> 
> View attachment 1647566



Pee Wee Herman would be envious.


----------



## ODDER (Jul 15, 2022)

I built a 20” version of his bike too. 


Rivnut said:


> Pee Wee Herman would be envious.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 15, 2022)

Very nice.  Lots of compliments, I'm betting.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 6, 2022)

./


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 7, 2022)

You guys need a RADIO!!  Check out Deal or no Deal.


----------

